# Homeplug vs Ethernet



## speedboat (Sep 22, 2009)

I've had my 722 connected to the internet thru the built in HomePlug for over a year. I've downloaded a few things, but it seemed painfully slow. Now that I got in on the SlingAdapter deal, I've pulled the Ethernet cable from my BluRay and plugged it into my 722.

From my router status page, it appears both ports are connected. Can I count on my 722 using the fastest possible method? Is there a way to disable the HomePlug? Is there a way to test the speed of either connection?

Thanks.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Im not sure when it happened but it use to be if you downloaded a movie, it would show a progress bar and told how many MBPS you were downloading at. Through ethernet the MOST i could get was about 4-5 and i have 35mbps download internet speed. There is no way now to test the speed now. Ive never tried ther home plug but just thought i would tell what the speed through ethernet was before they changed it.


----------



## apinkel (May 28, 2004)

According to a few posts over on satelliteguys the homeplug connection takes precedence.

Can't you just disconnect the homeplug adapter that you have at your router?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

apinkel said:


> According to a few posts over on satelliteguys the homeplug connection takes precedence.


That would be brain damaged indeed.

I think the key, as apinkel suggests, is to remove the HomePlug adapter from the router and let the ViP722 handle bridging the networks.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

If you want to stop the homeplug, use a UPS that is not Homeplug compatable.


----------



## speedboat (Sep 22, 2009)

apinkel said:


> According to a few posts over on satelliteguys the homeplug connection takes precedence.
> 
> Can't you just disconnect the homeplug adapter that you have at your router?


Thought of that, but my two VIP211's are networked thru the HomePlug too. Not sure what good it does, but says they are connected.


----------



## apinkel (May 28, 2004)

Ahhh... gotcha, I see your issue.

Can you go into your router configuration and block the mac address of the 722? I know most routers allow you to do this with wifi clients, hopefully you can do the same thing with these homeplug clients.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Plug the 722 into a surge protector - Homeplug signals do not pass through most surge protectors.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

A neighbor that I installed a 722k for started out with the HomePlug. He just had Cat6 run and all I had to do to switch him over was to unplug the HomePlug transmitter from the wall and reset the Broadband Connection and it grabbed right on to the wired connection.

And what a difference. Hardwire even to a switch then the 722k is a night and day event.


----------

